# Leistungsschalter Auslegung



## olitheis (28 November 2005)

Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei, einen bzw. zwei Leistungsschalter (als Hauptschalter) für eine Blasanlage nach USA auszulegen. Die Anlage hat zwei Einspeisungen: 1. für Heizung (Keramikheizbänder) und alles, was mit der Steuerung zu tun hat (SPS, 24V Netzteile, Klimatisierung usw...), 2. für die Antriebe (2xDC-Antriebe 160kW, Drehstromantriebe usw...). Meine Frage wäre jetzt, ob ein Schalter für Anlagen- und Kabelschutz ausreicht (z.B. Möller NZMN3-AEF350-NA), oder ob es ein Schalter für Anlagen-, Kabel-, Trafo-, und Generatorschutz (z.B. NZMN3-VEF350-NA) sein muss. Vorzugsweise hätte ich einen von Siemens genommen (3VF), allerdings ist das mit der UL Geschichte mir da nicht so klar.
Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir da ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen.
Vielen vielen Dank! 
Oli


----------

